# Google Play Store geht nicht mehr!



## rugbyjuli (9. September 2013)

Hallo,
Sicher gibt es dieses Thema oft, ich habe aber noch keine  Antwort gefunden die mich weitergebracht hat deswegen versuche ich es nun selbst.
Also ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten ein HTC one s gekauf und bin auch recht zufrieden damit. Leider hat der Google Play Store schon nach einigen Wochen nicht mehr funktioniert woraufhin ich schon einigest versucht habe. Zuerst wollte ich das Problem selbst lösen und habe versucht den GPS zu Deinstallieren um in dann neu zu installieren. Leider lässt er sich nicht deinstallieren. Danach habe ich in versch. Foren nach einer Lösung gesucht aber nur Tipps erhalten wie: Daten löschen, Beenden erzwingen, Handy neu starten, Google Konto entfernen + hinzufügen. Das alles hat überhaupts nichts verändert. 
Das Problem ist: Versuche ich den GPS zu öffnen egal ob direkt oder indirekt (also via App-Updates etc.) öffnet er sich zwar beim ersten versuch, aber schließt sich dann nach einigen sec wieder, woraufhin die Meldung "Leider wurde der Google Play Store beendet" erscheint. Bei weiteren versuchen öffnet er sich nur für eine sec und schließt sich dann sofort wieder ohne Meldung. 
Starte ich mein Handy neu erhalte ich jedes Mahl außerdem die Meldung "leider wurde der Prozess com.google.process.gapps beendet".

Was könnte das Problem sein und wie kann ich es beheben?? Oder Wie kann ich den GPS umgehen um Updates oder neue Apps downzuloaden??


----------



## Robstar85 (9. September 2013)

funktioniert das vllt?

http://www.android-hilfe.de/5746743-post9.html


----------



## rugbyjuli (9. September 2013)

Mh jetzt bin ich verwirrt ... 
Habe diesen Tipp schon einmal erhalten und ihn in einer Kombination mit dem Löschen von Daten und Beenden Von GPS ausprobiert und es hatte nicht funktioniert. 
Dieses mal aber schon !!!
Naja soll mir recht sein ... hätte nich gedacht dass es so schnell geht.
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2013)

Funktioniert doch. Zumindest bei mir. Versuche es erneut.


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. September 2013)

..........


----------

